# Milwaukee Right Angle Drill - which one for what usage?



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

What is the usage senario differences between these (link below) three right angle drills from Milwaukee. I know one is fixed speed 500 RPM, another 0-500 RPM variable, and the third is 0-600 PRM variable. Seeminly quite similar - but which would one select for what usage, and why?

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/Produc...uctId2=3107-6&CategoryName=right-angle-drills


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Other than price I wouldn’t buy the fixed rpm. The 600 hurts 20% more when is binds up on you than the 500.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone else with thoughts?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd go for variable speed, myself. The third one has a Quick Lock cord. That's a handy feature if you're hard on cords. 
Other than that, not much difference. 

They are all stout, specialized drills.


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

kwikfishron said:


> Other than price I wouldn’t buy the fixed rpm. The 600 hurts 20% more when is binds up on you than the 500.


Or you could step up the hole hawg and really get hurt


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

Which ever one you buy- Please BE CAREFUL. When you hit something the bit will stop quicker than you can take you're finger off the trigger. I've seen a lot of people get hurt from doing stupid things with a right angle drill (especially the hole hawg).


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

junkcollector said:


> Which ever one you buy- Please BE CAREFUL. When you hit something the bit will stop quicker than you can take you're finger off the trigger. I've seen a lot of people get hurt from doing stupid things with a right angle drill (especially the hole hawg).


Yep, A hole hawg, or any of those will knock you right off a ladder. And they're quite capable of breaking fingers and other bones.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

dont forget that the angle gear makes it either doubled or halfed rpm depending on wich way you hook it up . id go with true variable speed for more control.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

All good information, but still not quite getting to the root question. Why does Wilwaukee offer these three seemingly very similar drills? There must be jobs or market segments that demand one over the others, etc.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

well that way you can get the one that most fits your own needs , the angle part can be taken off for one thing and used as a regular drill . variable speed makes it nice if you need tocut slower or if your mixing drywall compunds etc , but if you do neither of those you could just get the one with fixed rpms . you might run a grinder disc and want a little higher rpms. i find with drilling metals eachsituation calls for different rpm for maximum cutting speed . drillin wood. drilling metal, mixing compounds all call for a slightly different need.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

I would buy the cheapest one with variable speed.

1.Trigger speed control in two ranges: 0-400/0-900 rpm, reversing

2. Two speeds: 335 and 750 rpm

3. Trigger speed control in two ranges: 0-335/0-750 rpm, reversing
and a quick lock cord.

the slower rpm one will handle a bigger bit. if you are standing and drilling you can actually hold the drill if it binds. on a ladder make sure if it binds its up against something that doesnt move, and make sure that isnt your head.
they used to make 2 different ones before the quick lock cords.
a low speed one they called the plumbers kit and a higher speed one for electricians since they normally drill smaller diameter holes.


----------



## jeffs55 (Jun 6, 2010)

*the greater speed range*

I have the cordless version of this model and when you need the shorter length of the bit end it really is nice to have. The slow speed makes it easy to start a screw especially a concrete screw which is mostly what I have used mine for. I do not know why they made these seemingly so similar models. Why don't you call Milwaukee and let us all know.


----------

